# merc pro xs vs yamaha sho



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Getting ready to buy a new inshore cat boat and trying to decide between a mercury pro Xs or a yamaha vmax sho (200-250 HP ) I know the merc will be cheaper but will also have to have low water pu installed . And my understanding is the sho already has one. I have had both mercs and yamahas before my only concern with the sho is it is a new unproven motor . So what do you guys think ?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yamah is not unproven, and neither is merc.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Why the low water pick up? I'm running a merc on a 24 Haynie cat with no low water pick up and have not a one prob with water pressure. Not bashing the SHO but did see 2 with broken prop shafts this past weekend.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

2 with broken shafts seen by you in one weekend? where and any idea how?


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

You can get the Pro XS with the Tourqe Master lower unit and it has the low water pick up plus a 1 1/4" Prop shaft.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been on identical boats with both and here are my impressions:
1) Power and fuel seems to be very close
2) Not having to use oil would be nice but you have to pay for that advantage


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

BINGO


Wading Mark said:


> I've been on identical boats with both and here are my impressions:
> 1) Power and fuel seems to be very close
> 2)* Not having to use oil would be nice but you have to pay for that advantage*


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> 2 with broken shafts seen by you in one weekend? where and any idea how?


Last weekend in Port Lava while fishing the TRS. Let me correct what l saw about seeing 2. I only saw 1 this past weekend with my own eyes. Herd of another that was broke down far from the weigh in. From what I was told it was a prop shaft broke. If that's true then that's 3 that I know of. Not sure if its the same issue of the props with a bushing issue or not. Maybe someone here will know more on the one that was broke down and clear the story I herd .


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Curious to see what is going to happen to the resale value of the SHO in a couple years when they start getting some hours on them and they are not re-buildable. That means no after market powerheads or any builders that have blocks on hand to purchase. Imagine if you burned the engine up in your truck and your only option was to go back to the dealer and have them supply and install a new engine every time. Think Yamaha may know they have folks over the barrel? Would also like to know if anyone has taken one in yet to get the 100hr service done on one yet to see how much that runs? $600 or $700 buys a lot of oil. BTW, I'm about 99% sure my new one is going to have another Verado on it, love the quite power of the 4 stroke Verado.

Mike


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I know the twenty hour service is pretty much the same as any other 4 yamaha four stroke that size.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll take a 4-stroke any day over my 2-stroke.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Just out of curiosity...How often does a ProXS need a rebuild?

Those who have experience and are in the know...post up, and please be truthful.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

It is too early for an aftermarket powerhead to be out for the SHO. I am sure Jasper motor company will be building aftermarket powerheads and blocks. If a SHO blows then they will send a Yamaha dealer a new power head to replace. If you know something I do not know then please let me know because I have been told that directly from my service department


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I know that's what Yamaha would do if its under warranty but what about when the warranty runs out? I didn't know aftermarket engine builders made their own blocks? I was under the assumption that all the aftermarket powerheads out on the market were core blocks that they take in when they sale one then rebuild it and then sale to the next guy. This practice is not possible with the SHO block so it seems like you could be looking at a much higher price to repair which in my eyes could really effect the resale of one with little or no warranty with it. Am I missing something? Not a hater just asking.

Mike


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> I know that's what Yamaha would do if its under warranty but what about when the warranty runs out? I didn't know aftermarket engine builders made their own blocks? I was under the assumption that all the aftermarket powerheads out on the market were core blocks that they take in when they sale one then rebuild it and then sale to the next guy. This practice is not possible with the SHO block so it seems like you could be looking at a much higher price to repair which in my eyes could really effect the resale of one with little or no warranty with it. Am I missing something? Not a hater just asking.
> 
> Mike


I am not hating either and I think I may have slipt up but you are correct that aftermarket companies take old powerheads and rebuild them. I do know that Yamaha is investing everything they have in outboard motors on the SHOs and a few of the aftermarket companies will have to come out with something but for now we have over 2 years for something to happen and I do not think a company such as Jasper would not be engineering something to work. Like SEI building aftermarket lower units wemay see aftermarket companies building aftermarket powerheads.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Dustin, one of those sheared prop shafts was from a Yammy 250 HPDI, broke it off in the mud and shell... still there too.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> Just out of curiosity...How often does a ProXS need a rebuild?
> 
> Those who have experience and are in the know...post up, and please be truthful.


Blaien Friermood ran a regular Optimax to 4400 hrs.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Not to hijack but there is a crabber in FL with 4000+ hrs on his Verado. 

Mike


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Were the SHO's running Merc props, Just curious about the Hubs etc.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

So there's 4400 on an optimax and 4000 on a verado....Ask Don Busha how many suzuki's he's seen with 4,5, or even 8000 hours and you'll get tired of listening to the list he's reading.

My question was "How often does a ProXS need a rebuild?"


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> yamah is not unproven, and neither is merc.


To me a completely new design out board that has only been on the market 12 months is un- proven. While yamaha is not unproven the sho is because it hasent been out very long imo


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Im Headed South said:


> Not to hijack but there is a crabber in FL with 4000+ hrs on his Verado.
> 
> Mike


I thought all crabbers ran a Yamaha. Just saying....I haven't seen one in Texas with a Merc. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't know, the guy is over on the Verado owners board and although no one can be positive but it seems he has the most known hours on one. I believe his is a 06 but the Verado didn't come out till 05 so its not like they have had time to accumulate a lot of hours over the years. Several others with over 3000 hours on there. I know if you take a look at the docks over in Fl the Verados out number everything else two to one on the bluewater boats it seems. The only complaint I have with it is the weight but what can you do? Got to give up something somewhere I guess. With the cuts in R&D I really don't expect a lot of changes any time soon with any of the manufactures. How long has the current 4 stroke suki platform been out to where they've been able to put 8000 hrs on one? As far as the PRO XS and hours go I don't have an answer for you I haven't been around enough of the older ones to see how many hours they have on them.

Mike



Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> I thought all crabbers ran a Yamaha. Just saying....I haven't seen one in Texas with a Merc. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

I have only 550 hrs on a 06' 225 pro XS. I've spent just over $1,000.00 in repairs, but have had more then that in warranty work done. I will probably not own anything but a Merc, because of the local dealer here and srevice tech. But guys, aren't Mercurys still built in the great ole USA??


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Prop shaft broke on our HPDI 250 not a SHO in the TRS. We were the ones a Loooong way from weigh in...

We put a demo 250 SHO on our boat and ran it for a couple weeks. IMO it ain't worth anything but hole shot and a little better on fuel. But top end was worse than our HPDI.

Go with a PRO XS. you could get you some of those trucknutz and hang it off the cowling!! jus sayin

I remember when Suzuki used to build a good fourwheeler years ago...:an6:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Yamaha SHO has Plasma Fusion cylinder walls. That means No cylinder sleevs.

Can these cylinder walls get scored? If so, what is the repair.


Any Yamaha Tech guys out there?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Eric...you're a Merc guy. How many hours before a 250 ProXS starts losing performance and needs a top end?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Eric...you're a Merc guy. How many hours before a 250 ProXS starts losing performance and needs a top end?


I've never kept one long enough to find out.

look here.

http://www.screamandfly.com/showthr...-Mercury-Racings-Optimax-s&highlight=hours+xs


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

scb factory said:


> The Yamaha SHO has Plasma Fusion cylinder walls. That means No cylinder sleevs.
> 
> Can these cylinder walls get scored? If so, what is the repair.
> 
> Any Yamaha Tech guys out there?


I'm not sure, but this article makes it sound like the bores can be resprayed http://http://www.ford.com/about-ford/news-announcements/press-releases/press-releases-detail/pr-energyefficient-engine-technology-30443 
*How it Works*
The Ford-patented PTWA thermal spray technology for cylinder bores replaces the heavy cast iron liners typically required with aluminum block engines with a low-friction, wear-resistant thermal spray coating. The plasma-sprayed coating offers several advantages, including:


Engine weight reductions - the coating can reduce the weight of a V-6 engine, for instance, by approximately six pounds
Reduced friction between the piston rings and cylinder bore, which has been shown to deliver measurable friction reduction
Improved oil and fuel economy
Improved engine performance due to better heat management
 In addition, the PTWA coating process has been used to recycle damaged and worn aluminum and cast iron engine blocks by applying the wear-resistant coating to the cylinder bore surface. Remanufacturing engines using the PTWA process requires 50 percent to 80 percent less energy to produce compared with a new manufactured engine block - demonstrating another step toward Ford's commitment to reducing its manufacturing CO2 footprint.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

FAT TIRE said:


> I'm not sure, but this article makes it sound like the bores can be resprayed http://http://www.ford.com/about-ford/news-announcements/press-releases/press-releases-detail/pr-energyefficient-engine-technology-30443
> *How it Works*
> The Ford-patented PTWA thermal spray technology for cylinder bores replaces the heavy cast iron liners typically required with aluminum block engines with a low-friction, wear-resistant thermal spray coating. The plasma-sprayed coating offers several advantages, including:
> 
> ...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I asked that question, awhile back after the boat show, and never got any replies, My BIL and me have rebuilt an E-Tec, Yamaha OX-66, Hpdi, and Opti, He went straight to the Tech at the booth in Houston, and the guy did not know, All he said was you can buy extended warranty, we said how about after that, He did not know?? As far as I know Eric, no scoring, but there is a lot more than can pop.



scb factory said:


> The Yamaha SHO has Plasma Fusion cylinder walls. That means No cylinder sleevs.
> 
> Can these cylinder walls get scored? If so, what is the repair.
> 
> Any Yamaha Tech guys out there?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> I'll take a 4-stroke any day over my 2-stroke.


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> I thought all crabbers ran a Yamaha. Just saying....I haven't seen one in Texas with a Merc. Is there a reason for that?


Yes, the reason is b/c Yamaha has a history of being the most reliable outboard motors. The crabbers are the hardest on outboard motors b/c they hammer the throttle wide open for about 100 yards and then shut it down and to this all day every day of the year. I bet that over 95% of the crabbers use yamahas, which I haven't seen one use anything else.


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

The reliabilty factor Yamaha represents is historicaly accurate. The motors are very reliable, but to speak from an independent perspective, new technology and more durable materials have evened the playing field on reliabilty. Evinrude, Mercury and Honda all expanded to produce motors that consistantly turn high rpm's for short or long periods of time. Corrosion protection, efficiency, performance and convienence trim Mercurys to an outstanding value. Evinrude carries a bag of savings by developing a motor that reduces your maintenance output, but cost needs to come down. Honda continues to copy the leaders, and wants to buy their share into the market, but do you remember what happened to Nissan outboards? gone.... An outboard motor company needs to have structure and strength at its corporate level. It needs to have a dealer network that can supply parts on a local basis, so you dont need to drive 100 miles one way for oil or spark plugs. When you answer these questions, and lay it all out [price, maintenance, efficiency, reliability, protection, and performance] you have chosen the best motor. Personal opinions are definetly respected, but from what I see in the shop and on the water, Mercury has done it for over 1 million boat owners.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Durtjunkee said:


> So there's 4400 on an optimax and 4000 on a verado....Ask Don Busha how many suzuki's he's seen with 4,5, or even 8000 hours and you'll get tired of listening to the list he's reading.
> 
> My question was "How often does a ProXS need a rebuild?"


the zuke's 200-300 are fat pig's they weigh to much (578) for a shallow water inshore boat. Plus with merc/yamaha you can find parts/techs to work on them on every corner just like starbucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Why the low water pick up? I'm running a merc on a 24 Haynie cat with no low water pick up and have not a one prob with water pressure. Not bashing the SHO but did see 2 with broken prop shafts this past weekend.


the other texas cat boat builders said that i will need it on a mercury unless you get the torque or sport master lower unit because they already have one on them . hayine does not install them cause they said it will void mercury's lower unit warranty


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

You order the motor with the torque master lower unit from the factury. It should have warenty then.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

devildog2856 said:


> the other texas cat boat builders said that i will need it on a mercury unless you get the torque or sport master lower unit because they already have one on them . hayine does not install them cause they said it will void mercury's lower unit warranty


i should have said i dont think haynie install's aftermarket lwp's on mercury's cause it will void the warranty on the lower unit

and you can get a 225-250 with torque/sportsmaster lower that has lwp


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

boats-r-me said:


> The reliabilty factor Yamaha represents is historicaly accurate. The motors are very reliable, but to speak from an independent perspective, new technology and more durable materials have evened the playing field on reliabilty. Evinrude, Mercury and Honda all expanded to produce motors that consistantly turn high rpm's for short or long periods of time. Corrosion protection, efficiency, performance and convienence trim Mercurys to an outstanding value. Evinrude carries a bag of savings by developing a motor that reduces your maintenance output, but cost needs to come down. Honda continues to copy the leaders, and wants to buy their share into the market, but do you remember what happened to Nissan outboards? gone.... An outboard motor company needs to have structure and strength at its corporate level. It needs to have a dealer network that can supply parts on a local basis, so you dont need to drive 100 miles one way for oil or spark plugs. When you answer these questions, and lay it all out [price, maintenance, efficiency, reliability, protection, and performance] you have chosen the best motor. Personal opinions are definetly respected, but from what I see in the shop and on the water, Mercury has done it for over 1 million boat owners.


Good points and while Mercury might have done this for over 1 million boat owners, it wasn't until the optimax that they were reliable. I have a 2003 carb 150 mercury and it sucks! Breaks down, has a drinking problem, has a corrosion problem on some outside bolts even after flushing the motor after every trip religiously.

Now I might consider the optimax when I can replace this motor, but I have know at least 2 other people with the same Mercury carb 150 with problems all the time. And mine only has ~350 hours total. Oh, I forgot to mention that the hydraulic tilt/trim piston has been replaced twice along with other items.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Might I also add that while some people crave to have "the fastest bay boat," others like me just want something that is reliable and will always get us back. My mercury carb 150 hasn't done that for me and still doesn't. 

Hopefully the optimax is like night and day compared to my mercury carb 150 or I will defiantly go with back to yamaha.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

devildog2856 said:


> the zuke's 200-300 are fat pig's they weigh to much (578) for a shallow water inshore boat. Plus with merc/yamaha you can find parts/techs to work on them on every corner just like starbucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


There's not a Merc dealer/tech within a couple hours of Matagorda...We aint got a starbucks here either.

Prally why most of the crabbers and guides run those fat pig suzukis.


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> Good points and while Mercury might have done this for over 1 million boat owners, it wasn't until the optimax that they were reliable. I have a 2003 carb 150 mercury and it sucks! Breaks down, has a drinking problem, has a corrosion problem on some outside bolts even after flushing the motor after every trip religiously.
> 
> Now I might consider the optimax when I can replace this motor, but I have know at least 2 other people with the same Mercury carb 150 with problems all the time. And mine only has ~350 hours total. Oh, I forgot to mention that the hydraulic tilt/trim piston has been replaced twice along with other items.


I absolutely agree with you. When the carbs were all we had, Yamaha and Evinrude stomped all over Merc, and it is still remembered by many. Thats why Merc engineers stepped up their testing. So if it doesn't work right on a prototype, they won't continue with developement. Testing, testing, and more testing at a manufactuer level ensures a smaller probability of failure. Does it still happen, sure, but the odds are heavily in favor of many hours of enjoyment. The company has re-defined services and scheduled maintenance to help your new motor exceed your performance and efficiency expectations.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So the big question is, did you finally decide what you are hanging it on? And why, I know you have done lots of research.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*merc tech's within 75 miles of 77457*



Durtjunkee said:


> There's not a Merc dealer/tech within a couple hours of Matagorda...We aint got a starbucks here either.
> 
> Prally why most of the crabbers and guides run those fat pig suzukis.


COASTAL BEND MARINE
www.coastelmarine.com

5 and Drive Dealer

Mercury Boats
Inflatable Boats Sales

Outboards
1808 W ADAMS AVE
PORT O CONNOR, TX 77982
361-983-4841
*Get Directions*31.3 milesPORT O'CONNOR MARINE INC

5 and Drive Dealer

Mercury Boats
Inflatable Boats Sales

Outboards
1401 W ADAMS
PORT O'CONNOR, TX 77982
361-983-2348
*Get Directions*31.93 milesEL CAMPO BOATING CENTER

5 and Drive Dealer

Service Only

Outboards
3598 W BU 59S HWY
EL CAMPO, TX 77437
979-543-2201
*Get Directions*38.21 milesVICTORIA MARINE

5 and Drive Dealer

Mercury Boats
Inflatable Boats Sales

Outboards
MerCruiser
8001 HOUSTON HWY
VICTORIA, TX 77901
361-575-5871
*Get Directions*59.18 milesKRESTA'S BOATS AND MOTORS
www.krestasboats.com

5 and Drive Dealer

Mercury Boats
Mercury Outboards
Mercury Portable Outboards
Inflatable Boats Sales

Outboards
2301 BEN WILSON
VICTORIA, TX 77901
361-782-7109
*Get Directions*60.03 milesRT MARINE

5 and Drive Dealer

Service Only

Outboards
MerCruiser
Verado Qualified
6925 HWY 1431 WEST
GRANITE SHOALS, TX 78654
830-598-1871
*Get Directions*70.21 milesGALVESTON MARINE CENTER
www.GalvestonMarineCenter.com

5 and Drive Dealer

Service Only

Outboards Premier
MerCruiser Premier
Verado Qualified
17204 MAIN ST
ALGOA, TX 77511
409-740-1555
*Get Directions*71.85 milesTRACKER MARINE BOATING CENTER
www.trackermarine.com

5 and Drive Dealer

Mercury Boats
MerCruiser Boats
Verado Boats
Mercury Outboards
Mercury Portable Outboards
Verado Outboards
Inflatable Boats Sales

Outboards Premier
MerCruiser Premier
Verado Qualified
5000 KATY MILLS CIR ST415
KATY, TX 77494
281-644-2200
*Get Directions*74.65 miles

there are 30 within 100 miles i drive fast so i could make it to any of the 30 in less than a couple hour's


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*only 4 zuke???????????*

18.8 miles Busha Boat Works 
3113 Nichols Avenue
Bay City, TX 77414
979/245-3369
Dealer Website
Dealer Information
Map and Driving Directions
32.6 miles Coastal Bend Marine & Auto 
1808 W Adams
Port O'Connor, TX 77982
361/983-4841
Dealer Information
Map and Driving Directions
72.3 miles Coastal Back Water Marine 
11709 FM 1764
Santa Fe, TX 77510
409/927-1462
Dealer Information
Map and Driving Directions
75.2 miles Finish Line Marine 
4120 Highway 6
Hitchcock, TX 77563
409/938-4408
Dealer Information
Map and Driving Directions
but your right no starbucks may want to relocate ???????? lol


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Durtjunkee said:


> There's not a Merc dealer/tech within a couple hours of Matagorda...We aint got a starbucks here either.
> 
> Prally why most of the crabbers and guides run those fat pig suzukis.


maybe crabbers and guides run zuke cause the cost less to buy them than honda,evinrude,mercury,yamaha???????????????????????????


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

devildog2856 said:


> maybe crabbers and guides run zuke cause the cost less to buy them than honda,evinrude,mercury,yamaha???????????????????????????


I'll bite.......we run them ( Suzuki ) because they run when you need them !


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

devildog2856 said:


> maybe crabbers and guides run zuke cause the cost less to buy them than honda,evinrude,mercury,yamaha???????????????????????????


Wonder how many of those folks that had the first OX66's, HPDI's, Optis and Verados would agree with that statement. Granted, they became good/reliable for the most part, but I have yet to truly see/read anything negative with the Suzukis. Sure there are isolated reports of this and that, but the Zukes seem to let Merc and Yamaha duke it out while putting out reliable outboards. I've read a lot of negative on the Evinrudes... Seems the E-tec is one of those you get a great one or a boat anchor.

Since I'm in the market for a new boat, I was plugging hard for the Yamaha and figured I would have the new 4.2 Offshore F300 on the back, but my research keeps having Suzuki's DF300 at the front on price and reliability. Performance is virtually identical.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Wonder how many of those folks that had the first OX66's, HPDI's, Optis and Verados would agree with that statement. Granted, they became good/reliable for the most part, but I have yet to truly see/read anything negative with the Suzukis. Sure there are isolated reports of this and that, but the Zukes seem to let Merc and Yamaha duke it out while putting out reliable outboards. I've read a lot of negative on the Evinrudes... Seems the E-tec is one of those you get a great one or a boat anchor.
> 
> Since I'm in the market for a new boat, I was plugging hard for the Yamaha and figured I would have the new 4.2 Offshore F300 on the back, but my research keeps having Suzuki's DF300 at the front on price and reliability. Performance is virtually identical.


How can suzuki be at the front with reliability of a motor that just came out and how can there performance be the same. I would like to see where you read this with performance being the same.


----------



## boats-r-me (Nov 14, 2008)

From a mechanical perspective, Suzuki is cutting edge, the draw back is simply market placement. Lets face it, with less than 850 Suzuki dealers nationwide, not all boat owners live close enough to make the ownership (not the purchase) worth it. The little $ 16.00 fuel filter becomes $150.00 if you need lose a day's work, fill up the car with gas, and drive a couple of hundred miles to get it. As of January 2008 there were around 2200 Yamaha dealers, and over 8000 Mercury dealers. Economical ownership and maintenance saves you money after you buy it, so if you live close enough to a [strong] Suzuki dealer, you probably will get as much satisfaction out the motor as Yams and Mercs.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

What he said.....I can vouch for it


Capt Scott Reeh said:


> I'll bite.......we run them ( Suzuki ) because they run when you need them !


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> I'll bite.......we run them ( Suzuki ) because they run when you need them !


The only draw back to the zuke now is after the economy hit the fan the parts became harder to get. I had my 200 zuke blow a power head back last November and it took almost 2 months to get one in since they dont carry near the extra power heads and parts as before the economy melt down. I hated to see them doing that but it's their doings and the main reason I got away from them. Not knocking the motors but their (Suzuki)customer service away from the dealer has gone way way down hill. The dealer did a great job on everything he could do in his power. Suzuki is kinda shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Ever driven from matagorda to POC? Talk about a P.I.T.A!

El Campo would be the closest/easiest.



devildog2856 said:


> COASTAL BEND MARINE
> www.coastelmarine.com
> 
> 5 and Drive Dealer
> ...


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> The only draw back to the zuke now is after the economy hit the fan the parts became harder to get. I had my 200 zuke blow a power head back last November and it took almost 2 months to get one in since they dont carry near the extra power heads and parts as before the economy melt down. I hated to see them doing that but it's their doings and the main reason I got away from them. Not knocking the motors but their (Suzuki)customer service away from the dealer has gone way way down hill. The dealer did a great job on everything he could do in his power. Suzuki is kinda shooting themselves in the foot.


I know a guide in the Aransas pass area had the same problem this year. He was out for weeks during prime of the season. He ended up having to borrow boats as he could.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> How can suzuki be at the front with reliability of a motor that just came out and how can there performance be the same. I would like to see where you read this with performance being the same.


Really? Ya don't say... The Suzuki DF300 has been out for the better part of 5 years and the "new" one slated for release this year is still the same motor. They're just bringing updated (better?) electronics and O2 sensing to increase efficiency by a reported 18%. Same block and everything else.

Based on the track record of the DF300, the Suzie takes the cake. Now, I might be buying the Yammie F300 Offshore, but if I had to do it TODAY - the DF300 would be hanging off the back.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Really? Ya don't say... The Suzuki DF300 has been out for the better part of 5 years and the "new" one slated for release this year is still the same motor. They're just bringing updated (better?) electronics and O2 sensing to increase efficiency by a reported 18%. Same block and everything else.
> 
> Based on the track record of the DF300, the Suzie takes the cake. Now, I might be buying the Yammie F300 Offshore, but if I had to do it TODAY - the DF300 would be hanging off the back.


My quote was about how can suzuki be better then a Yamaha 300 when yamaha's new three hundred just came out. What is the track record of the df300 because i can honestly say I have not seen one and in fact I have seen a lot more yamahas on tha back of offshores then suzukis. I wonder what the ration of Yamaha dealerships to suzuki dealerships are in a region and if that has anything to say about reliability of a motor


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

It only takes one good dealer....
Chris is probably the only reason anyone would run a Merc. LOL


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> It only takes one good dealer....
> Chris is probably the only reason anyone would run a Merc. LOL


I will give it to Chris on that. I have heard he knows a merc like the back of his hand.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> My quote was about how can suzuki be better then a Yamaha 300 when yamaha's new three hundred just came out. What is the track record of the df300 because i can honestly say I have not seen one and in fact I have seen a lot more yamahas on tha back of offshores then suzukis. I wonder what the ration of Yamaha dealerships to suzuki dealerships are in a region and if that has anything to say about reliability of a motor


I understand what you're saying. You have to remember that this still all about business and what is common in an area has a lot to do with dealerships.. I'm not arguing, but if you go to the East Coast, most boats are rigged with Yammies and they say Mercs are junk. Go figure. Here on the Gulf Coast, Mercury is the top seller (for now) but Yammie has made huge strides over the last few years to gain market share nationwide and I'd say they are doing a great job at it.

That said, I have yet to meet a technician or mechanic to date with a negative comment on the Suzuki - well, the negative is the number of availablle service locations... Don't forget, Yamaha used to be a small little company some deacades ago and Mercury was king with the tower of power. They made the smart and calculated move to flood some markets with cheap, reliable outboards - pretty dang smart if ya ask me.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Honestly I do not think Mercury controls the market on the gulf coast either.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Some shops carry Evinrude and Mercury so that they can get all of the warranty and service work. It makes them money selling a motor that will need service and maintenance.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

here for the yamacury.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I was hanging out with one of my buddies in Rockport that has guided for some time and he recently switched to merc after running yamaha's on his boats the last almost 20 years. Pretty certain he said all that yamaha would warranty there SHO to guides was 2 maybe 3 years. Where as his merc (ProXS) through Chris's got 5 years I believe.


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Why the low water pick up? I'm running a merc on a 24 Haynie cat with no low water pick up and have not a one prob with water pressure. Not bashing the SHO but did see 2 with broken prop shafts this past weekend.


Yamaha came out with a service bulletin detailing the amount of torque required if not using a Yamaha factory prop. If the torque is incorrect it WILL shear the prop shaft.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a preference of Merc, no real reason why just what I've always had, the one time I strayed was to a Johnson and had constant issues, had it less than 3 months before I sold it and got a new rig with another Merc


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

wadefish1 said:


> Yamaha came out with a service bulletin detailing the amount of torque required if not using a Yamaha factory prop. If the torque is incorrect it WILL shear the prop shaft.


What is the proper torque setting?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

how much oil does a merc burn on avg?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

goodwood said:


> how much oil does a merc burn on avg?


50:1 - 1 gallon of oil for 50 gallons of gas. They are very very good on fuel.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

scb factory said:


> What is the proper torque setting?


I'd like to know that as well...


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Lots of research on the SHO and it looks pretty impressive. If it retains the usual yamaha reliability should be a great motor. Sure would like to see one on a new Recon and get a ride...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

commtrd said:


> Lots of research on the SHO and it looks pretty impressive. If it retains the usual yamaha reliability should be a great motor. Sure would like to see one on a new Recon and get a ride...


We can schedule a demo once boats are ready.
The first production Recon gets a 250ProXS, the second gets a 250SHO.

The Plug is now sanded to 1500 grit. Almost ready to buff to full gloss finish.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

scb factory said:


> We can schedule a demo once boats are ready.
> The first production Recon gets a 250ProXS, the second gets a 250SHO.
> 
> The Plug is now sanded to 1500 grit. Almost ready to buff to full gloss finish.


Eric which one do you think will be more reliable?


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

*recon sho vs proxs*



scb factory said:


> We can schedule a demo once boats are ready.
> The first production Recon gets a 250ProXS, the second gets a 250SHO.
> 
> The Plug is now sanded to 1500 grit. Almost ready to buff to full gloss finish.


Ill be very interested in these two set-ups Eric and in the market for hopefully one of the two! same as we talked about at the test drive after the Bash..
keep in touch via email if you would


----------

